# Clerical Cowboy



## LawrenceU (Feb 11, 2009)

I found this entertaining, so I'll put this here.

Very early this morning my phone rang. It was a call to go the hospital. I've not slept much for the past three days and was in a bit of a stupor. I got dressed as quickly as I could, putting on my clerical shirt as the hospital prefers that. I grabbed my hat and out the door I went. After parking my truck in the 'clergy' parking spot I walked into the ER. When I went to the room a little boy was sitting there. He looked at me and said, 'Mommy! They sent us a cowboy! And he's a preacher.' I was a bit confused and then realised what he was seeing: I was wearing a dusty pair of Wranglers, my belt has a buckle I won when I was younger, boots, my clerical shirt, and was holding my Stetson. Talk about a clash of 'style'. We all got a chuckle out of it and the fellow who had been in the car wreck had to fight laughing because of his ribs. He's doing fine.

Being an on call volunteer chaplain can be fun. And sleep deprivation can do some strange things to your thought processes.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice! Sounds like a fun way to make an impression!


----------



## Hamalas (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 11, 2009)




----------

